# Whose using an ATV sprayer applying liquid on sidewalks?



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

I just got a deal on a Fimco ATV sprayer I plan on setting up for next winter to spray liquid on sidewalks. Just wanted to see who else is using a similar setup and any suggestions/opinions you have on the topic. 

Oh and lets see some pics of your sidewalk liquid setups


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I used an AgroTrend ATV sprayer about 7 years ago to spray sidewalks. Had to take the extensions off the boom and I put bigger nozzles in, can't remember which ones.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks JD, I was thinking of using 3 or 4 nozzles, making a 36" boom. For use on 50" sidewalks. I'll probally use the stream type nozzles that most on here are using for thier larger setups. I plan on putting an adjustable regulator inline before the boom so I can adjust/tune it that way.


----------



## K&N Snow (Dec 2, 2006)

unless the sidewalk has enough foot traffic the spray wont track enough I would run the spray type nozzles


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Thats something I hadn't thought of. Makes sense. Thanks


----------



## Joesno (Dec 8, 2008)

i was thinking the same exact thing. i got one for free when i bought my jd gator. i was thinking about putting it on my atv to spray liquid deicer. i need to look into it more because right now i have no clue where to buy the liquid.


----------



## White Baron (Jan 23, 2006)

I do and it has saved a ton of money and time compared to any bagged product. 25 gallon tank with 4 foot boom, straight stream nozzles. You may need to upgrade the pump for pressure if it is not strong enough. I use only liquid for all my sidewalks. Instead of 3 pallets of peladow, we go through about 400gallons of fluid and use back pack sprayers for the rest. A tremendous savings.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Hey White, what type of fluid are you using? Also, Do you know how much sq ft your covering per gallon? Or linear feet of sidewalk? The local supplier has Calcium Cloride for $2/gallon, I'm not sure if thats a good deal or not cause I havent looked around.


----------



## White Baron (Jan 23, 2006)

I pay .30 cents a gallon from michigan chloride. All the fluid seems to work the same as I have tried 3 different mixtures this year.


----------



## glfredrick (Nov 21, 2008)

We're running a JD XUV for sidewalk and roadway brine spreading on our campus.

We built our own spray rig. It covers from 36-60" depending on which nozzels we turn on, speed, and pressure. We're using fan spray nozzles with pressures that do not atomize into mist (prefer droplets).

Tank is just a generic 50 gallon unit. Pump comes from Lesco,

The unit works great, and cuts way down on the time it takes for us to cover all the walkways on campus. We used to use backpack sprayers, and still do on steps.

Brine is calcium cloride. It pays to shop around for the CaCl. It can get really pricey. The totes also tend to cost money. Negotiate. We managed to have the company eliminate the cost of the totes just to keep our business.

I don't have any pictures. Maybe I can get a few.


----------



## gmcsierra1500 (Jan 23, 2006)

*....*

Kind of an old topic but i am thinking of putting a sprayer on my ATV and was wondering what people are running for sprayers or pumps in terms of GPM and PSI? Thanks


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

glfredrick;765365 said:


> Brine is calcium cloride. It pays to shop around for the CaCl. It can get really pricey. The totes also tend to cost money. Negotiate. We managed to have the company eliminate the cost of the totes just to keep our business..


Really?

Brine is calcium chloride?

What is mag chloride in a liquid solution?

Or potassium chloride?

Sodium chloride?

What is it when all 4 are a percentage of one solution?


----------



## glfredrick (Nov 21, 2008)

gmcsierra1500;805495 said:


> Kind of an old topic but i am thinking of putting a sprayer on my ATV and was wondering what people are running for sprayers or pumps in terms of GPM and PSI? Thanks


We're running a 12V sprayer pump from Tractor Supply, If you live somewhere near a Farm and Fleet store, they'll have similar pumps in stock. http://www.tractorsupply.com/webapp...10551_10001_50534_-1______?rFlag=true&cFlag=1

We've also moved to a "boomless" spray system for brine that we spread with our John Deere XUV. It uses a wide-fan nozzle that spreads the width of a sidewalk. We can double this for greater coverage on bigger areas with a short boom that is no wider than the XUV (great for getting in and out of tight spots where a wide boom might do damage). We've also incorporated a set of valves that let us spray with a hand wand in concert with a hose reel that will let us do steps and porches as much as 100 feet away from the spray rig.

I GPM is about 3.5, psi is around 45. Of course, any sprayer rig pressure and flow is dictated by the size of the nozzles used. We use agriculture pesticide parts for ours, and the selection of nozzels almost boggles the mind -- everything from high pressure mist to low pressure droplets. Droplets at low psi are preferred. It doesn't help to aerosol the brine.

There is a lot of helpful advice on selecting nozzle (tip) size here (pesticide related, but works for brine also):
http://www.gemplers.com/tech/spraydrift.htm

Of course, you can purchase a ready-built spray rig for an ATV from any number of sources, including Tractor Supply, Farm and Fleet, Northern Tool, etc.

http://www.tractorsupply.com/agriculture/agricultural-sprayers-spraying/atv-utv-sprayers/
http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/...=mode+matchallpartial&Dx=mode+matchallpartial


----------



## gmcsierra1500 (Jan 23, 2006)

Thank you for the reply glfredrick, i was actually looking into the northstar boomless sprayer with the 2.2gpm pump, just wasnt sure if it would work for this application.


----------



## glfredrick (Nov 21, 2008)

gmcsierra1500;811563 said:


> Thank you for the reply glfredrick, i was actually looking into the northstar boomless sprayer with the 2.2gpm pump, just wasnt sure if it would work for this application.


My pleasure. We've sort of built our own spray rig, but that is what it takes. What will spray pesticides will also lay down brine with the right nozzles in the sprayer. The brine is hard on the pumps and valves though. Make sure you rinse well.


----------



## DirtyJerzey (Dec 21, 2007)

Going to bump this from the past, I figure a lot of has been added/changed since 2009. We just purchased 2 ATV sprayer units for our ATVs. We went with 20gallon Fimco boomless sprayers. 12v Fimco pump 2.1GPM @ 60 psi. Has adjustable pressure valve, pressure gauges, 15' of hose for a sprayer wand. We are going to do a bit of modifying the sprayer as it has 2 nozzles that spray a 4' fan pattern each. We are either going to modify to have just 1 fan nozzle in the center of the ATV or if coverage is an issue we can have 2 fan nozzles in the center for double the application though I don't see that being an issue.

It seems like lots of guys prefer to have boomless on the ATVs as its one less thing to break off and you can get the ATV in tight spaces. How is everyone feeling with the fan nozzles? Stream nozzles sound like you need foot traffic to move the brine around and spray nozzles spray a better coverage. Will the fan nozzles be easy to clog? I am reading into nozzle selection on a few sites, but nothing beats real world use


----------

